# Shimano XC7 ?s



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone out there running the new (2020) Shimano XC701 shoes? I’m curious at how well they do on all day epic rides and how their durability is. If you have used or are using them please weigh in! Thanks!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

This shoe is too rigid for all day riding. Do you intend to hike up hill with your bike? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Picard said:


> This shoe is too rigid for all day riding. Do you intend to hike up hill with your bike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Never heard anybody state a rigid shoe is not good for long rides. If anything, the rigidity adds support to the foot and you are less likely to suffer from "hot foot" or other ailments. Many experienced riders have learned that a stiff sole of some form, carbon midsole in this case, is more comfortable that a soft shoe. Especially if used with SPD pedals, where the pedal support is not as expansive as say on a Look road pedal.

@OP. I just ordered a set of these, they replace some older XC7 shoes that are getting worn out. Those older shoes allowed me to extend my rides out to 50 miles or more. I've gotten 4-5 years of all season use out of my older Shimano's.


----------



## JeT442 (Mar 4, 2019)

Catmandoo said:


> I just ordered a set of these, they replace some older XC7 shoes that are getting worn out. Those older shoes allowed me to extend my rides out to 50 miles or more. I've gotten 4-5 years of all season use out of my older Shimano's.


Perfect! I am looking to use these for an 8-10 hour ride/race, something that doesn't start off comfortable but with the slow simmer that cycling shoes can be, end up feeling like a torture device after a few hours. Also, yes, I am looking for a stiff shoe. More of my concern was how does it hold up to regular trail use and abuse; seems like they hold up well per your report. Thanks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I definitely prefer a stiff, full rigid sole on my shoes, especially for extended rides because they offer so much foot support. I still ride with a pair of old Shimano XC-61's with a stiff, full carbon sole and they fit great! Not great for hike-a-bike though.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Catmandoo said:


> Never heard anybody state a rigid shoe is not good for long rides. If anything, the rigidity adds support to the foot and you are less likely to suffer from "hot foot" or other ailments. Many experienced riders have learned that a stiff sole of some form, carbon midsole in this case, is more comfortable that a soft shoe. Especially if used with SPD pedals, where the pedal support is not as expansive as say on a Look road pedal.
> 
> @OP. I just ordered a set of these, they replace some older XC7 shoes that are getting worn out. Those older shoes allowed me to extend my rides out to 50 miles or more. I've gotten 4-5 years of all season use out of my older Shimano's.


Hey, following up over here. Still doing well with the XC701s? You haven't found the heel to be too tight or anything have you? It seems to be a silly "modern" bike shoe thing in the last 5ish years where they close in the top of the heel into your Achilles.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

The 2020 XC7 has a topstrap that cuts into my foot. Many reviews mentioned the same thing. Returned immediately. I had the old XC7, and wore them out. Currently on the RX8 gravel shoe (great for mtb, too, everything but hike-a-bike on rocks, sketchy), and may wait for closeout on XC9 when the new version is out.


----------

